# Treatment now or wait and see



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello everyone!
I can totally relate to some of the other posts where people are asking themselves how quickly they should return to treatment for a second baby.  I have PCOS, took six years to conceive our beautiful boy, went through a laparoscapy, 6 months of clomid, 6 failed IUIs, had one fresh, one frozen, another fresh and finally a further frozen round of IVF before conceiving.  I just stopped breast feeding a couple of weeks ago and our son is one next week.  At the end stopping breast feeding was harder for me than it was for our son - I think he was ready to stop but I kept thinking this might be the only time I get to do this and was hanging on.  


A few months ago I had a pain like a cyst rupturing so I got things checked out.  When I had the scan the sonopgrapher and the doctor who reviewed it said it didn't look like I had PCOS - that might be because I have been feeding and so haven't had much activity on the ovaries which causes the little cyst like things.  My periods came back a few months ago too and I've had one every 5/6 weeks which is quite unusual in a good way for me.


I'm 34 and my husband and I would really like a second baby.  Its a dilemma for us when to return to treatment.  Should we give nature a chance as things with my body seemed a little less messed up than before.  Maybe treatment would be a good idea as I might be less likely to overstimulate if my ovaries aren't covered in little cysts?  Or maybe I should try and be patient and see if nature works this time.  With the down regging and recovery maybe it will take longer with treatment than without.  But then the strongest feeling I have is that nature didn't work the last time and a second baby is important to us so maybe we should just go for it.  As you can see my head is all over the place about it.


I'd love to hear from anyone who has had a similar dilemma.


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Rosebud
I'm in the same dilema, my DD is only 7 months and I'm still BF.  I think I'm going to wait for a little while yet to see if I do conceive naturally, there are alot of us in the same boat a lot of lovely ladies answered my thread also in this board. Ultimatly its down to you. There is no harm in talking to a consultant though and getting advice before you make up your mind.

Good luck
xxx


----------

